# .Sh Datei ausführen programmieren



## hlukash (6. Mrz 2017)

Hallo,
Ich würde gern ein Programm programmieren, welches auf einem Linux Server dann eine .Sh Datei ausführt. Die Sh Datei soll dann eine andere jar starten. Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht helfen wie ich so etwas programmieren kann. Ich habe schon überall gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. 

Danke für die Mühe


----------



## mrBrown (6. Mrz 2017)

Wo hängt's denn - Script aus java starten? Per Script die jar starten?


----------



## thet1983 (6. Mrz 2017)

commands absetzen kannst du über die Klasse  *Process *& *Runtime*

```
Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec("sudo <pfad>/datei.sh");
```

vorher solltest du die sh aber ausführbar machen mit chmod!

Link für die Bash
Script Bash für Anfänger


----------



## thecain (6. Mrz 2017)

Warum sudo?


----------



## dzim (6. Mrz 2017)

thecain hat gesagt.:


> Warum sudo?


Das habe ich mich auch als erstes gefragt! 
Der Rest aber stimmt.


----------



## thet1983 (7. Mrz 2017)

sry sudo ist natürlich quatsch...fürs ausführen brauchst das natürlich nicht


----------

